# Usenext Inkasso Rechnung



## Encore002 (11 Oktober 2011)

Guten Tag

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Downloadportal Usenext.
Ich war schon mal bei denen angemeldet und soweit eigentlich auch zufrieden. Als der Jahresvertrag abgelaufen ist, habe ich selber den Vertrag für 1 Monat verlängert Kosten: ~8 Euro.
Meine Kreditkarte konnte jedoch die Bezahlung nicht abbuchen, da ich eine Prepaid Kreditkarte habe und zu diesem Zeitpunkt kein Geld mehr geladen war. Ich habe gedacht, da die Zahlung nicht geht wird nichts passieren, jedenfalls bei anderen Anbieter per Internet, wenn die Kreditkarte nicht angenommen wird, kommt auch kein Vertrag zu Stande.

Usenext hat mir dann eine Rechnung von 8+5 = 13 Euro Mahngebühren geschickt, per Email. Diese habe ich ignoriert und nun ist eine Inkasso Rechnung von 74.- sFr (Schweizer Franken, sind ca. 55 Euro).

Die Frage ist natürlich, muss ich diese Zahlen? Falls ja, ist es gerechtfertigt 40 Euro einfach so drauf zuschlagen?

Gruss
Encore


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 Oktober 2011)

Der Aviteo Ltd. ist ein Schaden entstanden, den du verursacht hattest und du sitzt es aus. Jetzt überlege nochmal selbst!


----------



## Goblin (11 Oktober 2011)

> habe ich selber den Vertrag für 1 Monat verlängert



Nenne mir bitte einen Grund warum Du nicht zahlen musst



> jedenfalls bei anderen Anbietern per Internet
> 
> , wenn die Kreditkarte nicht angenommen wird, kommt auch kein Vertrag zu Stande



Usenext ist aber kein anderer Anbieter. Mal die AGB lesen

Es gibt soooo viele seriöse Usenetanbieter,aber lieber zu solchen unseriösen und teuren Klitschen gehen. Ist aber ein anders Thema


----------



## Encore002 (11 Oktober 2011)

Ich sehe, dass ich verpflichtet bin diesen Betrag zu bezahlen, wofür ich eigentlich auch bereit bin, auch die 5 Euro Mahngebühren bin ich bereit zu zahlen, muss ich den auch die Inkasso Firma zahlen?
Was ich aber überrissen finde, sind die 74. sFr der Inkasso Firma. Ich habe auch nachgelesen, dass man den Betrag der Inkasso Firmen nicht zahlen muss, zumal schon auf der Rechnung keine seriöse Auflistung der verschiedenen Beträge vorhanden ist.


----------



## Hippo (11 Oktober 2011)

Encore002 schrieb:


> ...Usenext hat mir dann eine Rechnung von 8+5 = 13 Euro Mahngebühren geschickt, per Email. *Diese habe ich ignoriert* und nun ist eine Inkasso Rechnung von 74.- sFr (Schweizer Franken, sind ca. 55 Euro).



Platt gesagt - selber schuld
Du schreibst ja selber daß Du diesen Vertrag bewußt abgeschlossen hast - also muß Du auch zahlen.
Und wer Rechnungen und Mahnungen ignoriert ...


----------



## nich-mit-mir (12 Oktober 2011)

Überweise den Betrag von 8€ Plus den 5€ Mahngebühren an Usnext und ignorie das Inkasso. Wenn das Inkasso noch mal einen "netten" Brief schickt, antworte mit Beleg " habe ich schon lange bezahlt". In der Regel schläft das dann nach ein paar Briefen ein.

So würde ich das machen.


----------



## Hippo (12 Oktober 2011)

Da würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen ...


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Oktober 2011)

Würde ich auch nicht machen.

Jedenfalls sind aber die Inkassoforderungen angesichts des niedrigen Forderungswerts völlig überzogen. Die Gerichte sehen hier Gebühren etwa in der Höhe einer einfachen anwaltlichen Tätigkeit als vertretbar an, angsichts des Forderungswerts wären das sicher nicht über 40 Euro Inkassokosten. Und das aber auch nur, wenn nachweislich Zahlugsverzug vorliegt, d.h. dass
a) es vorher eine Rechnung gegeben hat, in der die Forderung nachvollziehbar aufgestellt und aufgeschlüsselt wurde, und
b) dass die Leistung überhaupt bestellt und in Anspruch genommen wurde, und
c) dass man hinreichend über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt wurde.


----------



## TargaTim (14 Oktober 2011)

dann scheinst du aber mehrere Mahnungen ignoriert zu haben, wenn schon eine Inkasso-Rechnung ins Haus flattert. Würde an deiner Stelle zahlen, schließlich liegt das Versäumnis bei dir, und sollte die Sache vor Gericht landen, wird es richtig teuer!


----------



## Goblin (14 Oktober 2011)

> und sollte die Sache vor Gericht landen, wird es richtig teuer!



Teuer wird es nur,wenn man den Prozess verliert. Hör auf hier Panik zu verbreiten


----------

